# 1:24 scale Revell Gemini



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I dug this out last year and started a re-furb on it. It was my original 1980's Revel History Makers Gemini Spacecraft. While not 100% accurate, it was a good starting point. I did not correct all the errors, nor did I strive to make it perfect, just better than what it was ootb. I decided to model it as a generic representation instead of a mission specific version. I added a scratchbuilt horizon scanner, based on the best images I could find of it, I added details to the adapter section, opened up the thrusters. I added thruster details to the inside of the retro section. I made the nose section removable and added generic details to the nose of the capsule. I also added generic details to the nose of the spacecraft, including the docking latch receptacles. I used the Space Model Systems decals on it and still have to add the numerous tiny labels on the spacecraft and the adapter section. I may one day, If Revell ever re-issues this kit again, go all out and do a model of a specific Gemini mission. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1396.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1397.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1398.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1401.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1402.JPG


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love it!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

kenlee said:


> It was my original 1980's Revel History Makers Gemini Spacecraft. ...If Revell ever re-issues this kit again, go all out and do a model of a specific Gemini mission.
> [/url]



They'll reissue it.

While the History Makers label dates to the 80's, the kit dates to the 1960s. My dad built one for me about 45 years ago and I bought the reissued one about 10 years ago. The reason for most inaccuracies is that the kit is so old it was designed from pre-flight concepts before the Geminis actually flew.

Terrific job on the kit. Much better than mine.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Alwasy wanted to see one of these built. Looks great. Love the foil at the rear.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, what a fantastic job! Your build is amazing. 

James


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks great, I still have mine in the box


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That looks great!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 1/24 scale Revell Gemini in a sealed box that I plan on building someday. I have an old one I did built on the shelf as well but that was before I knew much about accurizing them the way I plan to build the new one. Did they release the 1/24 version as a "History Makers" kit as well? The one I have is not labeled as a History Maker. Did you use the Realspace enhancement set or did you do all the extras yourself? I plan on purchasing the Realspace set to use with mine. It is a great looking Gemini capsule. I also have 1/48 Mercury/Gemini set and plan on doing those with the Realspace set as well. When the 1/48 Apollo is re-released later this year they will make a great looking set of spacecraft.

Bob K.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> I have a 1/24 scale Revell Gemini in a sealed box that I plan on building someday. I have an old one I did built on the shelf as well but that was before I knew much about accurizing them the way I plan to build the new one. Did they release the 1/24 version as a "History Makers" kit as well? The one I have is not labeled as a History Maker. Did you use the Realspace enhancement set or did you do all the extras yourself? I plan on purchasing the Realspace set to use with mine. It is a great looking Gemini capsule. I also have 1/48 Mercury/Gemini set and plan on doing those with the Realspace set as well. When the 1/48 Apollo is re-released later this year they will make a great looking set of spacecraft.
> 
> Bob K.


I found this one in either '83 or '84, it was part of the "History Makers" series. Up until then I had always wanted a Gemini spacecraft model as it is one of my favorite NASA designs. Finding the 1:24 scale version was to me a dream come true, I had never knew this kit had existed until then. I also bought the 1:48 scale Apollo/LM set at the same time, which I have also started rebuilding. I am in the process of altering the exterior of the service module to look more like the Block II instead of the Block 1 which the model is based on. 
All of the modifications I made were done from scratch, the only thing I bought to redo this were the decals. I wanted to correct the inaccurate depressions forward of the hatches but never got around to it. That makes this model is just a dressed up version of the Gemini prototype that never flew since that is what the kit is based on. 
I also have the 1:48 scale version of this kit with the Mercury capsule, un built. I plan on getting a Glencoe Jupiter kit and doing a Mercury-Redstone.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have just started the conversion of the Glencoe Jupiter C kit to the Mercury/Redstone combo. I have the Newware conversion set and also think I will buy the Real Space Mercury enhancement set to go along with it. I became a space fanatic just prior to Apollo back in the '60s and worked my entire career here at KSC on shuttle, I retire on December 31 and will have a bunch more time to start working on those stacks of models in my shop. I liked the Gemini program and its' transition phase from Mercury to Apollo. But all of the early spacecraft were cool. I have flown model rockets very seriously since back in '67 and have built flying Mercury/Redstones, Gemini/Titans, and Apollo Saturn 5s. I flew my 1/100 scale Centuri Saturn 5 with 5 engines in the engine bells off the crawlerway at KSC right next to the VAB around '76. I believe I have slides of that from back then.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool! I built one of these way back in the 60's when this was a new kit. Always liked this kit. You did a great job on this one. The foil really adds to the over all look!! Very nice!! - Denis


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What is the correct color for the gemini spacecraft ? Mind you I do NOT have an airbrush so i need a ratttlecan color as accurate as possible to give it that not quite flat black look.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not really certain what shade of black but thinking it is not a gloss black and not a flat black exactly either I think that rattle can semi-gloss black Krylon might be a good match. I've used that on many model rockets in the past and really like the color as well as typically being happy with Krylon paint, especially the price for a quality product. The only thing to be careful of is that you put it on with as thin a coat as possible because it does tend to get thick.

Bob K.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Bob so it must be a semi gloss then, which should work for the decals i have from rick.
Bert


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

One trick I learned from the Atomic City/MRC Mercury kit is to use a sandable black primer on the capsule exterior, then buff it slightly with very fine steel wool. That gives an excellent look to the capsule. It's also good for Zorro's horse!

Larry


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love that kit, and I love what you did with it. great work!

Thanks for the pics.

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just read online that Revell is planning on re-releasing the classic 1/48 Mercury/Gemini kit the first half of next year. I have one kit but would like to have another so I can use one of the Mercury capsules for a Mercury/Redstone conversion. This also means I won't have any problem getting one as well as not having to try and get one off of eBay. Most likely it will cost less that one off of eBay as well. They are supposed to release the 1/48 Apollo spacecraft before the end of the year so now all three classics will be available. I am planning a display of the Mercury, Gemini, Apollo capsule, and LM and if I get it done it would be one of my Wonderfest entries. Here's the link:

http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2012-rmx-first-half-new-releases.pdf

Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

great tip, i need a gloss finish for all the aftermarket decals & i say a rattlecan color tamiya i thing that was a color called rubber and the cap was the color of a car tire which looks pretty close. Not quite black, not quite gray, anybody here ever use that color ?


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> I just read online that Revell is planning on re-releasing the classic 1/48 Mercury/Gemini kit the first half of next year. I have one kit but would like to have another so I can use one of the Mercury capsules for a Mercury/Redstone conversion. This also means I won't have any problem getting one as well as not having to try and get one off of eBay. Most likely it will cost less that one off of eBay as well. They are supposed to release the 1/48 Apollo spacecraft before the end of the year so now all three classics will be available. I am planning a display of the Mercury, Gemini, Apollo capsule, and LM and if I get it done it would be one of my Wonderfest entries. Here's the link:
> 
> http://downloads.hobbico.com/misc/rmx/2012-rmx-first-half-new-releases.pdf
> 
> Bob K.


Sweet news! I've been planning the same type project. Been chasing the kit on eBay for a while now.

James


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, and on Tower Hobbies website in the just announced plastic model section they have the Mercury/Gemini listed at a price of $17. There's one on eBay going in 22 hours that has reached $23 at this point in time. It will be interesting to see what it sells for tomorrow. I know I won't be buying it now that I know about this.

Bob K.


----------

